# Which pellet stove do you own?  *Poll inside*



## Xena (Oct 11, 2008)

Thought this would be a fun one.   The poll would only
allow me 12 answers so I chose the brands I've read
most about.  *If you chose "other" please post
make/model. Thanks.*


----------



## mkmh (Oct 11, 2008)

Great poll!
I noted my St Croix instead of my Harman, since it is my primary stove. Add one to the final Harman total for me


----------



## ajwoodman (Oct 11, 2008)

First year of burning but mine is a Breckwell Big E.  Hope it does the job.  Reason for picking is  the big hopper.


----------



## Xena (Oct 11, 2008)

Dang, people, *if you chose other please post what you've got.*

Guess we must have lots of stoveless lurkers cuz over 100 views
but only 20 votes.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 11, 2008)

Have a Harman XXV and Harman Advance2 and love em!


----------



## imacman (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmmm.....a "Dell Point" (never heard of them) listed on the choices, but not an Avalon??    

I bought the Astoria for a number of reasons:

1. Price - bought a dealer showroom model for about $1000 off list price
2. Travis Industries seems to make a good stove from what I've read
3.  Plenty of heat output
4.  Big hopper (115 Lbs.) 
5.  Looked easy to service


----------



## Mark_ms (Oct 11, 2008)

Austroflamm Integra to be installed 10/24. 

I had put deposit down on Quadrafire Classic Bay, but due to what I felt was miscommunication with dealer (ie: none) I cancelled my order and contacted another dealer for Quad. CB. Owner of first company did call and understood where I was coming from and offered Austroflamm for same price as CB, with an earlier install state than CB, by about a month. How could I say no?

Looking forward to install!

Mark_ms

PS I voted for "other" and did not get chance to explain :question:


----------



## Smudge88 (Oct 11, 2008)

Got an Englander at my house...GlowKing insert at the GF's House...


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 11, 2008)

I put St. Croix, but it's not a stove, it's a FREAKIN' FURNACE


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 11, 2008)

And as they make the turn into the back straightaway it is Quadrafire in the lead with Harman and Englander neck and neck battling for second...


----------



## cantman (Oct 11, 2008)

Harman XXV and running well into the 2nd season


----------



## Flammam (Oct 12, 2008)

Austroflamm integra, 16 years old an still running strong. I also picked up a cheapo charlie? for free going to clean it up and check it out.


----------



## drizler (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, I voted and I am the other just like the primary elections in NY.   But I didn't get to explain..............................Whats that about eh????????????????  chit we Independants just get no damned respect at all do we!!   Just like in the primaries no one cares...............................


----------



## Xena (Oct 12, 2008)

Driz whaddya mean ya didn't get to explain? You're suppose
to give the explanation in your post.


----------



## save$ (Oct 12, 2008)

Napoleon, first year, but so far we are doing well heating our raised ranch. Stove on the lower level.


----------



## pweeden (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a Kozi KSH-120. Just finished the install this week and fired it up for a smoke test tonight. All appears well.  Here's to hoping it works well this winter.


----------



## kinglew (Oct 12, 2008)

breckwell downstairs englander upstairs.add breakwell big e to  my pole barn /workshop to save on propane. replace 92 % furnace in barn now.


----------



## drizler (Oct 12, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> Driz whaddya mean ya didn't get to explain? You're suppose
> to give the explanation in your post.




Oh, yea.    I thought this was one of those high class outfits with the drop down boxes and all that cool stuff.    Well if I have to do it the hard way then I have a Countryside, Nowdays know a Magnum by American Energy Systems.    Somehow Countryside sounds more quaint doesn't it?    Anyways it does what it's supposed to and somehow heats 1400SF of ranch here in the Tundra for the last 4 years.


----------



## metpound (Oct 12, 2008)

I have an old austroflamm Integra


----------



## Jakethepup (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a Sierra Insert, Monday it will have been installed two weeks. Nothing, but problems, with the stove and the dealer. The insert works on low, but if you turn it up on medium or high it will run from 8 to 10 minutes and shuts itself down. “ Over temperature light come on turns stove off”. It was installed and purchased from a local dealer. Monday, I called the dealer with this problem, and each day after that, he will not return my calls, and when I do catch him in the store, one excuse after another. I called the manufacture and they said it needs a new IC chip, and that the dealer would have the chip, in stock because the IC chip was sent to the dealers a few weeks ago. Come to find out the dealer I purchased from is not a true Sierra dealer just a sub dealer, if that makes sense.  Yesterday on Saturday once again I called and talked with the dealer’s wife, and she said he would call. Needless to say not call back.

Here is my solution, on Monday first thing, I am going to call the dealer my last time. If he does not have the chip in hand and on his way to my house, I am going to give him until Saturday to come here and pickup his insert.  I am going to tell him in uncertain terms to bring a certified check with him. I don’t have 4,000.00 to toss in the wind. 

I purchased the stove from a dealer paid more thinking it was the right thing to do, so if something did go wrong he would fix it and it would be something I would not have to worry about. If I knew what I know now I could have saved a bunch on money, by just purchasing a insert somewhere and do the install myself. Believe me with the fireplace I have it was not rocket science to install, took less than 30 minutes for him to put it in.

Conclusion, if this is not corrected very soon, you guys might see me on People court.


----------



## schoondog (Oct 12, 2008)

Zeta
 I was lookin for a place to give explanation when I voted too! dah! US Stove 6039i Inexpensive stove that should keep my small home warm. Multifuel, ashpan, nickel trim,thermostat ready, no autostart is the only drawback. Lookin forward to watching Sunday night football nice and toasty after a long, cold day of hunting!
 Schoondog


----------



## mtalea (Oct 12, 2008)

I polled other,I have a Jamestown J1000 older a 1995 running awesome


----------



## mralias (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmmmm...wonder if there is any voter fraud going on here....


----------



## nawie (Oct 12, 2008)

I have an "other" also. I have an American Energy Systems (Magnum) Countryside. This is my 3rd year burning with it and I love it. It's a great workhorse multifuel stove without alot of bells and whistles.

There doesn't seem to be many of these stoves out there. Other than an auger motor problem finally covered under warranty, I've had no troubles.

nawie


----------



## kyburnr (Oct 12, 2008)

nawie,   some awful big socks you got there,  you may be able to store 50 lbs of pellets in each sock


----------



## Firenutz (Oct 12, 2008)

I have half of my Kozy Heat woodland paid off.


----------



## nawie (Oct 12, 2008)

kyburnr, 
The socks actually allow me to pour in the pellets really nicely! They only hold a 40lb bag each, however.  ;-) 

nawie


----------



## roadrat (Oct 13, 2008)

I've got a Danson made freestanding Baywindow stove, works great, lovin the heat and less $$$ for OPEC!


bill


----------



## Tailrace (Oct 13, 2008)

Second season with my Englander and I absolutely love it!


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 13, 2008)

just looking as I do not have a pellet stove/furnace.
so i didn't vote


----------



## rbcss (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a country stove by lennox. I am new to pellet burning so I didn't know whats going to happen , I burned cord wood for 24 years. last week whe it got pretty chilly at night we turned the stove on and there are areas off the house that never got warm, and the areas actually got warm. we left the stove on all night on it's lowest setting and when I got up in the morning my house was at 74 degrees while out side was 34. so far i'm impressed by the stove.


----------



## DOBS (Oct 13, 2008)

Harman XXV to be installed 10/15/08... it's been a long summer waiting for this baby to arrive (ordered June 6). Hope it's worth the wait


----------



## j00fek (Oct 13, 2008)

Napoleon NPS40

just installed, burnt 3 hrs on sat morning!


----------



## corn4myheat (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm going on my 3rd year heating the whole house with a LMF 100,000 furnace. Love it.. ;-)


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Oct 13, 2008)

I my house in the Bay Area, Whitfield Adv II Insert, The house in the mountain's Whitfield Adv II Insert, the guest house in the mountains Whitfield Quest Plus.. That is why I'm MR. Whitfield


----------



## buckscrape (Oct 13, 2008)

Quadra Fire Classic Bay 1200 Free Standing


----------



## wb2bhc (Oct 13, 2008)

First year wth our Empress, so far I am impressed with the quality of the construction and 
operation.
My wife is impressed with it's asthetics and quietness compared to some
other stoves that we considered

Have a warm and toasty winter

Jay


----------



## peirhead (Oct 13, 2008)

I am waiting on a Quad Castile unless a Harman XXV shows up at my dealer unclaimed!!  I have been busy getting the family room ready...painting, moved furniture...next is build the hearth!  I'll post before and after pics once the stove is in, but I don't expect it to look as good as PelletPusher's!!  Hope to be all cozy by Christmas!!


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 13, 2008)

Third Year Big E


----------



## jumpinin (Oct 13, 2008)

New Austroflamm Integra, mainly because Quads were not available.


----------



## kcblaney (Nov 11, 2008)

I voted other Napoleon NPS40 first year so far it seems to be working.


----------



## Doocrew (Nov 11, 2008)

Other-First year burning with a Hudson River Stove Works Saranac Insert. Extremely pleased so far.


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 11, 2008)

Englander here.


----------



## NateM (Nov 11, 2008)

Avalon Astoria here. Wife is lovin the 74 degree 2400 sqft house haha


----------



## acowherd (Nov 11, 2008)

I only voted once but add another harman when the polls close because I have 2stoves

"2stoves" my name hahahahahaha I made a joke... :lol:


----------



## imacman (Nov 11, 2008)

NateM said:
			
		

> Avalon Astoria here. Wife is lovin the 74 degree 2400 sqft house haha



Hey Nate, your going to love it....mine is an older '05 unit I bought from a dealer (showroom/demo unit), but have had "0" problems with it.  I'm lovin not hearing the oil burner go on.   

Did you put yours on a programmable 'stat?


----------



## schmeg (Nov 11, 2008)

Glowboy Insert 42,000 BTU. Great luck so far. Been through 25 bags of Northeast. Just had a thermostat and remote installed. Stove didn't come with it. OINK, OINK!

Glowboy is produced by Dansons,,,,same as Pellpro,cheap charlie etc.


----------



## oil-schmoil (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a Magnum. Model is Baby Countryside. I bought it for the decent price (2150.00), made in USA., and the dealer had one in stock.
 Not the prettiest stove, but I like it. I wanted somthing that when you put pellets in the top of it, heat would come out of the front 
of it.


----------



## Burn1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Avalon Astoria here.  

It was installed 1 week ago today.  So far, no problems, but haven't even run 2 whole bags through it yet!


----------



## iceman (Nov 11, 2008)

i own a harman accentra..... sold my p61 and before that an envirofire something


----------



## webbie (Nov 11, 2008)

Magnum Baby Countryside here....
Voter fraud is easy here...want to see me make 10,000 Harmans appear? Who's paying for the votes?
 :coolgrin:


----------



## sinnian (Nov 11, 2008)

OTHER | (see my sig) (not really a stove, but I burn pellets  :coolgrin:  )
          /


----------



## Jon_Glastron (Nov 12, 2008)

Other -

Danson Glowboy 120.

First year with the stove and we love it so far.


----------



## Xena (Nov 12, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Magnum Baby Countryside here....
> Voter fraud is easy here...want to see me make 10,000 Harmans appear? Who's paying for the votes?
> :coolgrin:




No but if you get a moment maybe you can change the Dell Point
option to Avalon so I stop getting hate mail.   ;-P


----------



## imacman (Nov 12, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> [...No but if you get a moment maybe you can change the Dell Point
> option to Avalon so I stop getting hate mail.   ;-P



Now who could be doing that to dear Zeta??


----------



## imacman (Nov 12, 2008)

Burn1 said:
			
		

> Avalon Astoria here.
> 
> It was installed 1 week ago today.  So far, no problems, but haven't even run 2 whole bags through it yet!



Burn, did you remove the fuel gate?


----------



## Burn1 (Nov 12, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> Burn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't removed anything yet, should I? :question:


----------



## bond1973 (Nov 18, 2008)

Love to vote...but I don't have mine yet.  Still trying to decide (AKA play the dealer game) between the St Croix Prescott EXP and the Breckwell P23...hopefully soon though.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 18, 2008)

I voted Harman, but I also own an Englander.


----------



## imacman (Nov 18, 2008)

Burn1 said:
			
		

> macman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Travis has told dealers to remove the new fuel gate on their large stoves due to lots of reports of pellets jamming behind the gate.....take it off!


----------



## Xena (Nov 18, 2008)

Ha! Someone on here actually owns a Dell Point!

Come forward and show yourself Dell Point burner!


----------



## imacman (Nov 18, 2008)

Well Zeta, I guess if you left the poll open long enough, SOMEONE had to have one......but us poor, lonely Avalon owners are still out in the cold........ 8-/


----------



## Xena (Nov 18, 2008)

I know. I should have emailed Craig or a Mod
and had them change it. Oh well.


----------



## ces001 (Nov 18, 2008)

Harman Accentra Insert... installed 2 weeks ago....so far so good!!


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 18, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> Well Zeta, I guess if you left the poll open long enough, SOMEONE had to have one......but us poor, lonely Avalon owners are still out in the cold........ 8-/



Harmans still have the lead!

Avalon who??  ...jk


----------



## treehackers (Nov 19, 2008)

Breckwell Big E in the living room!


----------



## imacman (Nov 19, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> macman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 %-P


----------



## Lobstah (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Lopi Yankee...finally getting the kinks worked out, thanks to this forum.
It's been running for 24hrs now...now jams.  YAY.

Now if I can figure out what's wrong with the thermostat, I'll be good to go.

Lob


----------



## Libbyfred (Nov 26, 2008)

I just voted "other" in the poll. Just purchased the Austroflamm Integra II. So far it's a pretty nice stove. I used to have a Harman Advance at my other house & I will say I really miss having a thermostat on my pellet stove.


----------



## Lobstah (Nov 26, 2008)

I haven't even looked at my thermostat.
I'm used to maintaining a woodstove, so walking by the pellet stove every couple of hours isn't much of a nuiscance to me, yet.

If it's cold out, I turn it up for a few hours in the morning, then turn it back down to low.  If it's not too cold, I just turn it off before going to bed, and restart when I come down to make coffee...

Jim


----------



## wilbilt (Nov 26, 2008)

Trail Blazer "Classic" of 1992 vintage. Plenty of life left in the ol' girl. 

One fan, one auger. It will run directly on 12VDC, I ran it for 4 days last January on a car battery when the power was out.

Second year burning with it. It does a good job heating our 1540 sf "open plan" home.

Oh, and the price was right. Free.


----------



## trudd (Nov 26, 2008)

Country Flame Harvester. Took a gamble and bought it from a guy on ebay. He was legit, owns a shop in Iowa. Every place that I have found that sells my stove is charging double what I payed so I'm extremely happy. Love the stove. This is my first year burning and so far it's heating my whole house easily, 1500 sqft. I've had a few issues with the auger getting clogged but that seems to have been caused by my pellets. Now that I'm mixing two brands of pellets, it's burning great again.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 26, 2008)

currently running an englander 25-pdvc  (i'd look silly if i ran another brand (waiting for the stock of corie's new EP to catch up to the orders and will be removing the 25-pdvc ( reluctantly) to install the "evolution pellet" 25-ep the pdvc will get a spot in my shop where im sure it will continue to soldier on as it has since 2004.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quadra-Fire Castile Insert  here,  installed in August 2008,  putting out a lot of heat...


----------



## dug121 (Nov 26, 2008)

This is my fourth year with my Quad Castille insert. It does a pretty good job keeping my 1500 sq ft home warm.


----------



## Mod178 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am using a American Harvest 6039 free standing stove. I have it in the basement. It is heating my basement and the up stairs. I have it on the lowest seting right now. Heating about 2200 square feet total p and down stairs.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 30, 2008)

check my signature for stove type


----------



## Scoop (Nov 30, 2008)

Im a first year Pellet person firing a US Stove 6039 Hearth Focus. Im burning softwood Pellets in the stove located in the basement rec room of a 2,300 sq fot bungalow. So far this winter im burning at heat levels 2 throigh 4, with the room fan at 9 and the draft fan at 1 or 2.  That keeps the basement at 72 and the upstairs around  68.

I like the stove's looks, expecially the big window in the front.


----------



## dbjc364 (Nov 30, 2008)

I marked "Other"-I realize I'm a bit computor illiterate-but found no way to respond..
Ours is a Napolean S140, and we lov it. Other than having to be patient for 3 months after being told we'd have it within a month,all is fine. Puts out good heat and we're still in the learning curve. Two story-1500 sq. foot house.Its attractive, big glass in front-have the extension hopper, and brass trim. Will buy the bricks in the near future-and as we save money- a real ash vacumn. Have the outside air. Don't regret our decision to change over. Want another one.

The math says 3 ton-have 2 ton sitting happy in new garage
Loverboy built our pad-$100
Dinosaur oil furnace in cellar-only occassional blast of heat till oil runs out
Loverboy doing massive insulation and demolition upgrade of house{ gotta lov it!}
2008-Toyota Yaris carries my butt everywhere,averaging 40-42 m.p.g.-now I can shop Family Dollar!
Solar panels about to be built-saving pellets & propane for when their really needed
Killawatt tester machine working overtime for no pay
John Deere tractor worth its weight in gold-voted best appliance of the year,2 years running!
Best upgrade,2008- new tractor carport
Top of Wish List- Wood/Pellet mini barn-installed by someone who has the time..


----------



## rhopkins501 (Nov 30, 2008)

We run a Lopi Leyden, first year. Has run great, good heat on LG pellets. Only issue is glass dirty within a day.


----------



## mullet (Nov 30, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.....a "Dell Point" (never heard of them) listed on the choices, but not an Avalon??
> 
> I bought the Astoria for a number of reasons:
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## jj1949 (Nov 30, 2008)

Quad Mt Vernon here..runs excellant after new thermostat and control board were installed. This baby will put out the heat!


----------



## candymatic426 (Nov 30, 2008)

I own a Bixby Max Fire,,thanks


----------



## Augmister (Dec 1, 2008)

Running TWO QuadraFire Castilles....one in the house and one in the great room over the garage.  TWINS!


----------



## Britales (Dec 3, 2008)

Thelin Parlor 3000! Great Stove!


----------



## wjlundyjr (Dec 3, 2008)

USSC American Harvest 6039, works like a champ.

going on my 3rd season, 

1st year 90% corn, 2nd year corn prices got crazy and I went to 90% pellets.

This year Im out of luck in both departments, so Im only using the pellets stove on the weekends.  I put in a woodstove to take over as primary.


----------



## candymatic426 (Dec 4, 2008)

Britales said:
			
		

> Thelin Parlor 3000! Great Stove!


 I have always liked the look of those,,and almost got that one instead of the bixby. I use my pellet stove as my primary heating source. The bixby had a few more features that I needed.


----------



## el gordo (Dec 4, 2008)

My first winter with my new, 2008 Harman P-68. I love the machine, easy to run, clean, and heats the house from my basement


----------



## moorehaven (Dec 6, 2008)

Driz's Countryside looks just like my CountryFlame Harvester MultiFuel, which like he said recently transitioned to another maker. Great stove, but CountryFlame wasn't much on being able to answer a question when contacted.....almost to the point that they acted  "bothered" when I did. Thank the powers that be for this forum to gather my working knowledge from.


----------



## apporter (Jan 6, 2009)

Add one more for Harman voted once, but have two XXVs.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 4, 2009)

I voted Enviro because I just bought an Omega.

Also own a Quadrafire 800 and A Breckwell BigE.

Gotta sell the bigE though. Wife wont let me collect them.


----------



## johnnywarm (Feb 4, 2009)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> I voted Enviro because I just bought an Omega.
> 
> Also own a Quadrafire 800 and A Breckwell BigE.
> 
> Gotta sell the bigE though. Wife wont let me collect them.




How do you like the omega so far?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 4, 2009)

I should get it Thursday and Set it up Saturday.

I'll let you know.

jay


----------



## ChandlerR (Feb 4, 2009)

Magnum Baby Countryside


----------



## www_godzilla (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a Quadrafire Sante Fe. It's an awesome stove. I have the Sante Fe in the back of the home and a Kerosene Monitor in the front. Both are very efficient. I like my Quadrafire better.


----------



## defield (Feb 4, 2009)

Purchased a Lopi Leyden because it was going inn the living room and reminded us of the Vermont Castings Vigilant wood stove we used to have, plus the warranty, plus it looked like a quality built stove, plus the dealer was established and has a good reputation.


----------



## mgreenage1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Breckwell P22 Charm
Burning this stove since "95


----------



## Ruddmeyer (Feb 4, 2009)

Zeta
  Lopi Yankee Bay insert Great Stove burning for 4 years no problems yet.


----------



## Xena (Nov 20, 2009)

Thought this might be worth a bump now that heating season is
upon us.


----------



## SNAPMAN61 (Nov 20, 2009)

Regency  (Enviro)


----------



## lucky louie (Nov 20, 2009)

I fall into the "other" catagory.  I have the Heilsa.  Only one I know who does.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 20, 2009)

nawie said:
			
		

> I have an "other" also. I have an American Energy Systems (Magnum) Countryside. This is my 3rd year burning with it and I love it. It's a great workhorse multifuel stove without alot of bells and whistles.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be many of these stoves out there. Other than an auger motor problem finally covered under warranty, I've had no troubles.
> 
> nawie



We sell those AES Stoves..a multifuel workhorse is the best way to describe it.  Good stove for the price


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 20, 2009)

ACORN messed with the Poll...I want the Europa to win...recount!


----------



## daydreamer (Nov 20, 2009)

Other - US Stove 6039


----------



## Oilhater (Nov 20, 2009)

St.Croix Afton Bay. I can only run it #2 out of 5 cause it blows me out of the room (too hot). Great stove although the Versa Grate motor is a tad loud.


----------



## Marbleguy (Nov 20, 2009)

Second season on a Quadrafire 1200 Classic Bay insert. Haven't had any problems with it to this point. Love the way it heats up the entire house.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 20, 2009)

Curly Sue said:
			
		

> Thought this might be worth a bump now that heating season is
> upon us.



Nice job on the pole. I knew Harman was tops, But I didn't figure quad was second. I thought Englander or maybe Breckwell.

Who would have thunk it?

jay


----------



## eschills (Nov 20, 2009)

save$ said:
			
		

> Napoleon, first year, but so far we are doing well heating our raised ranch. Stove on the lower level.



Also have a Napoleon NPS40 in the lower level of a Raised Ranch. I opened up the wall to the stairwell to get more heat upstairs. Second year with it. I bought it for the price and the availability last year when stoves were tough to get. So far so good.


----------



## krooser (Nov 20, 2009)

'01 St. Croix Pepin....


----------



## mnkywrnch (Nov 20, 2009)

08 St croix prescott love it.


----------



## teetah222 (Nov 21, 2009)

I answered Englander, because that's who makes my stove, even though it's marketed as Summers Heat.


----------



## mtman (Nov 21, 2009)

Harman


----------



## Pellet-King (Nov 21, 2009)

Appears to be alot of cheesy built stoves now, remember who was the first and the best..........WHITFIELD!

Think about it, the inards are all based on Dr Whitfields design...


----------



## MassPelletburner (Nov 23, 2009)

Englander 25-PVD


----------



## Buckeyenut (Nov 23, 2009)

Bosca Soul 700 Zero clearance insert
Reasons for choosing:  
Felt like it threw more heat than the oether brands in the show room burning the same pellets on the same setting.  Seemed a little quieter too.  
Needed a ZC unit.
Liked the looks, a little more modern looking unit overall.


----------



## gbreda (Nov 23, 2009)

Harman P68.  First year burning and so far the house is warmer than when I used HHO as primary


----------



## gbreda (Nov 23, 2009)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> Appears to be alot of cheesy built stoves now, remember who was the first and the best..........WHITFIELD!
> 
> Think about it, the inards are all based on Dr Whitfields design...



I remember seeing my first pellet stove at a fair (Topsfield, I think) many (at least 20) years ago.  Wonder if that was a Whitfield

My former "other half" said "Keep going; it's a fad and does not compare to real wood".  Well she is no longer here and the pellet stove is.


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Nov 23, 2009)

Third winter with the Harman Accentra...


----------



## Stevekng (Nov 23, 2009)

Listed below


----------



## jimml (Jan 14, 2010)

I have 4 whitfields in my garage, do I vote 4 times?   obsessive compulsive-not me
Started looking for a pellet stove to heat my garage last summer, offerd a craigslist ad $300 for an advantage and got a nasty email back!
Found an advantage insert and prodigy freestanding for free. Tried to fix the prodigy first but way too many problems, and I didn't like the idea of a positive pressure fire box, gave up on it. Prodigy dead, advantage insert fired up without even cleaning (got the cool wrap window, ultra grate and electronic control board) had to buy an old advantage freestanding (older burn pot and controls)for $200, which fired right up, to turn newer insert into freestanding.
then found another advantage freestanding for free (ultra grate and electronic control board) it obviously didn't run right. All smoked up,non original C-frame combustion motor and the guy said it only had one burn setting. I put the thermostat jumper wire that was stapled to the owners manual he gave me on the control board, cleaned it out and it ran beautifly.
even got the vent pipe off craigslist.

hoping to sell the older advantage as a reconstructed insert.
thinking of replacing my basement woodstove with the last advantage I got free
need to get rid of the old prodigy!

Thank you to all who help us newcomers understand how these stoves work!


----------



## imacman (Jan 14, 2010)

Gotta subtract one from the "other" list, and add one to the Englander....sold my Astoria, and bought a multi-fuel Englander.


----------



## Northernpig (Jan 14, 2010)

Have a Lennox Winslow PS40. Installed last year. I looked at the BigE and also the Harman stoves, but none were in stock and I wasn't ready to cough up 3K again for propane to NOT heat the house.

For the most part have been very happy with it. I just wished I had found this group before I bought. Apparently I got lucky last year with the pellets I bought as they worked very well. This year there is a lot more choice in my area (near Rochester, NY) so I've tried several brands. Unfortunately the one brand I purchased a ton of didn't work all that well with this particular stove. Back to the more expensive brand I used last year.


----------



## imacman (Jan 14, 2010)

Northernpig said:
			
		

> .....Apparently I got lucky last year with the pellets I bought as they worked very well. ....... Unfortunately the one brand I purchased a ton of didn't work all that well with this particular stove. Back to the more expensive brand I used last year.



So don't keep us in the dark...we always want to hear "reviews" on pellets in different stoves....what did you use last year, and this year?

Probably would be viewed more if you started a new thread about it.


----------



## HOT ROD (Jan 14, 2010)

DROLET ECO-45


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Jan 14, 2010)

United States Stove Company

American Harvest Model 6500


----------



## jackfrost (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello:
 I own a Traeger pellet stove,
 been trouble free for years 
 Jack


----------



## Irishman (Jan 14, 2010)

I am an owner of my second lowly Dell-Point Europa and damn proud of it.  I love these things.  Ok, I didn't love my first stove right away, but once all of the bugs were worked out, I was a happy man.  Now, the new Europa produced by the originator of the stove with many new re-works, is a joy to own.  It is not only nice to have fantastic customer service, but to be able to speak to the engineer and owner of the stove company.  And no, I am no way affiliated with the company!


----------



## ad356 (Jan 15, 2010)

us stove 5510 king pellet stove here. its what i could afford, however it runs pretty good after a little tweaking. im pleased with it, especailly for the money


----------



## kinglew (Jan 16, 2010)

breckwell 2700 breckwell big easy and summerheat sp55 new englander


----------



## twojrts (Jan 17, 2010)

I voted other..........Flame from SBI.

Love it.  Got crap pellets from HD.........Pike Pellets.  Think the moisture content is too high in them.  

Anybody ever hear of them?


----------



## Phatty (Jan 18, 2010)

1st year with englander 25-pdv


----------



## buddhahawk (Nov 6, 2010)

Austroflamm/Rika Integra II Freestanding Model (2006)


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello

I own an Avalon Astoria with 115lb hopper. It heats the whole house.

So now I can buy all the heat for a winter in the summer when the prices are low, including the one oil delivery for the year to heat the hot water


----------



## Avtek (Nov 7, 2010)

Third season running an Accentra, no probs.
Put pellets in, get heat out.


----------



## scperk (Dec 24, 2010)

i got a us stove king 5510 , 7 weeks , 1.25 tons later, so far so good


----------



## wingman1776 (Dec 24, 2010)

cumberland stove works 3800


----------



## HappyTapper (Dec 24, 2010)

First year burning pellets with a Quadra-Fire Castile insert.
Burned the past 14 years in a woodstove insert. I'm over that
The woodstove didn't heat the whole house but the pellet stove does.
I blame it on the more even steady heat of the pellet stove. The woodstove was a rollercoaster as far as heat output went.
Me wife say's I spend too much time on this forum........ Hhhhhhhhhmmmmmm, I think she's wrong.
;o)

Howie


----------



## Rooscooter (Dec 24, 2010)

I have owned several stoves over the years and currently own 2 Bosca Spirit 500s.


----------



## jdbell (Dec 24, 2010)

Regency Greenfire GFI55 insert.  Installed Oct. 30 and been burning since.  Heats 1800 sq ft cape, open floor plan.  Love the thermostat settings.  Only drawback so far is loading the hopper (small opening) and ash pan is small, other than that is puts out some awesome heat, burning Okies...


----------



## BobMac (Dec 24, 2010)

Seraph Industries 106 & 108  http://www.seraph-industries.com/
made in the U.S.A. Bought the 106 2.5 years ago,trouble free,and got the 
108 this fall for the basement(used)loving it so far


----------



## perchin (Dec 24, 2010)

Breckwell BigE... Cheap and powerful


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Dec 24, 2010)

I based my purchases on the used stove market (Craigs List) and the type of stove that would operate well on Nut shells.

I wanted stoves with a minimal of electronic controls that could be rewired and use off the shelf technology when I so desired or the factory controls failed.

Cash outlay was the number one concern.

Wanted the best that money could buy on the used market and not spend more than 1/3 the cost of a new stove to install 2 stoves and the related items such as hearth's, pipe etc.

With this minimalistic approach to dealing with my heating needs, this was the reason for what I have and why I made the choices.

The cost was the driving force. The particular models just happen to present themselves and at a right price at the time I was looking.

This could have been Breckwell, Lopi or a couple others, just the luck of the draw.

1 1992 Model Whitfield Prodigy II
1 1993 Model Whitfield Advantage II

Also have a Quadrafire 1000 that was a showroom queen and sold  to me after the season was over. (1993 seaon)

After crunching the numbers, the only way I could justify these stoves was to do the used thing.

The payback point on a couple new stoves was way too far out in the future to consider that option.


Now with the installations over, the cost of a winters heating season will run only about $150 for the entire season.

I can amortize the total cost of the heating appliances out real quick.

I realize that not everyone can rebuild or install a stove themselves let alone redesign the electronics or whatever else is needed.

Just my plan and my 2 bags full

Snowy


----------



## Idahokid (Dec 27, 2010)

Heatilator PS50 eco choice.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Dec 27, 2010)

Quadrafire Castile insert,  going on 3 years now and it runs well .


----------



## ScottyDaug (Dec 27, 2010)

USSC 6041 PT here.


----------



## driftbuster (Dec 27, 2010)

USSC American Harvest 6100.  Got it free from my neighbor and has been running great 24/7 and heating my entire 1900sq ft. All it needed was a real good cleaning, i couln't believe how bad it was but after 4 hours outside with a shop vac and air compressor it was clean as new.


----------



## FordMastertech (Dec 27, 2010)

I am running a October 2006 Quadrafire MT Vernon AE insert, first year out for this stove. It has had it's problems but when it is running and setup correctly it really puts out a lot of heat and does so quietly, 2200 sq ft colonial. At this time I am fighting with a intermittent auger jam message on the thermostat but will get it figured out in time. Most of the dealers are clueless about the workings of this stoves electronics so getting good service may be hit or miss. I think it is one of the best looking stoves out there especially if you get the enameled version. I have tried burning corn early on but it was real messy and difficult to get around here. I burn all different types of pellets and it hasn't a problem with them except for the poorer quality pellets effect the stoves heat output, use them for shoulder season pellets. I really like the softwood pellets heat output and clean burn. It is vented up to the top of a 15 foot masonry chimney with a 3 inch AL29-4C stainless steel liner and have the OAK running in the same chimney flue so no heated inside air is used for combustion and the cold outside air gets warmed up some before it gets to the stove.  The smaller sized hopper, 56 lbs, was kind of a PITA when trying to get a full bag of pellets in if there was some remaining in the hopper, just some of the draw backs of a insert. So I made a hopper extension to capture the 3 inches of space between the top of the stove and the existing fireplace. I now can get around 70 to 75 lbs of pellets in it now. In all it is a really a quality built multi fuel stove with lots of heat output.


----------



## WOODNUT358 (Dec 27, 2010)

Harman XXV and love it.In my third year.Wind is howllllllllllllling,and the house is nice and toasty.


----------



## tumbles (Dec 28, 2010)

Bought a Lopi leyden (brown enamel) in 2007.    Great heat and dog won't leave its side.  Just gives me another option with oil running 2.87 a gallon.


----------



## ineclipse (Dec 28, 2010)

Bosca Soul - freestanding... installed 10/08 - haven't had a problem in 3 winters.
Can't say enough good things about my Bosca stove.


----------



## EZsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Lennox winslow ps40 installed 12/4/10


----------



## mr cob (Dec 28, 2010)

Bixby maxfire 115 (corn)


----------



## Heaterhunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Bought the Enviro Evolution 6 years ago.  Simple stove that throws heat well.  Heated 1600 sq ft cape (upstairs not entirely) from the basement and now have it in my new house supplementing the first floor woodstove.  Love the stove.  Minor problems: had to replace the circuit board this year, cleaning is a little bit of a pain but overall love it.  Now looking for a pellet insert!


----------



## Aaron H (Jan 19, 2011)

I have had a Bixby Maxfire 115 for three years. Just had the feed wheel motor go up....Over all a very nice stove. Stinks that corn is so expensive


----------



## ChrisWNY (Jan 20, 2011)

Just invested in a Fahrenheit Endurance 50 biomass furnace about a month ago in December 2010. So far it's doing a fantastic job heating a 2500 sq. ft. house, it sits in my basement and is direct ducted into our wide open first floor. Heat goes where we need it, and passively rises to the 2nd floor heating any of the bedrooms where we leave the doors open. Expecting the unit to pay for itself in 3-4 years with what I'll save on monthly LP gas bills over the Winter.

Thread with photos can be found here:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/67125/

Manufacturer product link is in my signature.


----------



## regus_patoff (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been using a Breckwell Blazer since 1990 with no trouble until now. I just did routine maintenance. I may have to install an upgrade kit.


----------



## halfpipe (Jan 20, 2011)

Its a QCP 28000 made by Heilsa in China. Retails for 1300.00 at the Local Canadian Tire store 
Hopper size - 1 bag which lasts 20 hours on the lowest of three settings and it's ok by me so far but I'm still on the learning curve
Documentation is a little light as to exactly how modify the combustion so I presume they don't want folks adjusting things


----------



## burrman (Jan 20, 2011)

i burn an osburn hybrid-45 just put it in and love it easy to clean !!


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 20, 2011)

halfpipe said:
			
		

> Its a QCP 28000 made by Heilsa in China. Retails for 1300.00 at the Local Canadian Tire store
> Hopper size - 1 bag which lasts 20 hours on the lowest of three settings and it's ok by me so far but I'm still on the learning curve
> Documentation is a little light as to exactly how modify the combustion so I presume they don't want folks adjusting things



I'll have my kid thank you when he has to cash in his dollars for Yen


----------



## halfpipe (Jan 20, 2011)

an appropriate forum for a flamer..i suppose


----------



## burrman (Jan 20, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> halfpipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :zip: thats what i was thinking but 3/4 of crap is made in china...thats sad


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 21, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> halfpipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong currency Franks. Bet the kid knows that Yen are Japanese money.  :lol:


----------



## ChrisWNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I believe the term Franks was looking for was "Yuan", not Yen. Many so-called "American-made" products are made with Chinese parts, they're a manufacturing powerhouse over there, their stuff is cheap, and any half-witted company looking to make a profit will take advantage of the lower costs.


----------



## bugzme (Jan 21, 2011)

Voted other - have an Italian duplicate of http://www.ecoteck.us/ just no fancy gizmo's 
this is the only brand i have seen that resembles my unit. fully automatic only 3 burn settings
20 kg hopper, burns extremly well so far. Purchased for $900 on ebay new http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150537071504


----------



## aburress1223 (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought a Whitfield Profile 30.  I resarched on the internet for months, the reason I chose this stove was it was the closest pellet stove dealer.  I think pellet stoves are just now starting to gain popularity in Southwest Virginia so the dealers are far and few between.  I don't have anything to compare to, other than the comments I read on this forum.  It was installed in 2009, the first year has been a learning experience.  I had used wood burners for years it took me almost 2 seasons to realize that a pellet stove was a different animal.  My most useful information came from members on this forum, although tech support with Whitfield was helpful.  I think the bottom line is that the members of this forum are the best source of information there is and very helpful.


----------



## 2fas4u (Jan 21, 2011)

This is my 2nd avalon astoria and I still absolutely love them!


----------



## Reefwonders (Jan 22, 2011)

I have an American Harvest 6039 and loving the pellet  heat. I filled up propane tank at the end of October and its still at 75%. Last year without the stove I'd be about ready for my third fill up.


----------

